# The "that's never going to sell" thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright... this could be a fun "memory lane" exercise. Let's get a thread going about gear that's so outdated, so useless in modern times, that you practically have to give it away to get rid of it.... think beyond your VHS player!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

My phone?


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> This:


Dude, do you still have this? Is this yours? I will absolutely buy that. I've been looking for one of those. I still have my Atari 2600, play it regularly with my 10yo on the Sony UHD set. This would save me from having to unhook the antenna to connect the Atari.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Where's Tony? I know he's got a bunch of antiques!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

thrillcat said:


> Dude, do you still have this? Is this yours? I will absolutely buy that. I've been looking for one of those. I still have my Atari 2600, play it regularly with my 10yo on the Sony UHD set. This would save me from having to unhook the antenna to connect the Atari.


Ebay! That's where I found it. ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

How about a laser disc player...


----------

